# Delrin Chuff Cap



## Slick (16/9/16)

Does any vendor sell the delrin chuff cap that comes with the limitless rdta?


----------



## Morph699 (14/3/17)

Im looking too if anyone has any info would be appreciated. im in cpt.


----------



## Cor (14/3/17)

ime also looking for those that fits the rdta plus


----------

